# Basting spray for boston butt?



## kettlesmoker (Jun 9, 2017)

So I just started a smoke on a 9lb boston butt on my 18.5" kettle - going to be done pretty late!

I just bought a spray bottle to baste it with, along with some apple juice and apple cider. Famous Daves Rub and pecan smoke.

What should I mix into the bottle to spray the butt with during the smoke?


----------



## phatbac (Jun 9, 2017)

Kettlesmoker said:


> So I just started a smoke on a 9lb boston butt on my 18.5" kettle - going to be done pretty late!
> 
> I just bought a spray bottle to baste it with, along with some apple juice and apple cider. Famous Daves Rub and pecan smoke.
> 
> What should I mix into the bottle to spray the butt with during the smoke?


I would recommend nothing. Don't spray your butt. put your rub on and set it and forget it.  it will be plenty juicy it has a lot of fat for you to render and make the entire thing moist and juicy if you cook it to at least 195-205 internal Temperature. Don't over complicate it!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## lancep (Jun 9, 2017)

I'll second that!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 9, 2017)

I sprayed for a while.  Seem's like all it did was wash off the rub.  I experimented with a lot of different sprays and never noticed a difference in the end product.  Good learning experience though.


----------



## padronman (Jun 9, 2017)

Don't spray at all.  It washes off the Rub, you are opening the our smoker thus letting out heat and adding time to your cook.  Pork Butts are loaded with fat that will render out and keep the thing super juicy.  As was said before.....Rub.....put in Smoker......insert probe for temp target and forget it.  

Scott


----------



## sauced (Jun 10, 2017)

I agree....all excellent advice given, no need to spray butts.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 10, 2017)

Yep.  What they said.

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2017)

Ditto!

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 10, 2017)

Spray only makes a difference smoking above 300°F. Smoking low and slow, basting adds time and creates the perfect medium for Creosote to accumulate on the meat...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2017)

I agree with my Friends above on "No Spritzing".

However if you want to foil the Butt at 165° or so, you could add a foiling juice to the package.

Makes for Great Au Jus to add back in at a later time:

Here's a Sample:

*Pulled Boston Pork Butt*  

Bear


----------



## kettlesmoker (Jun 14, 2017)

Welp, I sprayed about every two hours with Apple juice (had to open up the 18.5 kettle about that often) and it came out great! Pulled at 205 and set in a cooler wrapped with foil covered with towels for about 6 hours while I slept.

Bone slipped right out and into the pups mouth. Pulled easily with two forks and mixed some of the finishing sauce in from the sticky. Bark turned into almost a BBQ sauce of its own, really unique. got about 3 qts of meat and froze one. will probably finish off the rest of the fresh tonight and throw some ribs on tomorrow.

Next time I'll probably do a real firm bark one with no spritzing. I like em both ways!


----------



## lancep (Jun 14, 2017)

Glad to hear it came out for you!


----------

